# Baby Wipes Solution Cubes



## valeriem (Aug 29, 2011)

When my daughter was a baby (a few years back) I used concentrated wipes solution cubes, I think I got off etsy, or some other homemade type website.  I'm expecting a new little one and have gotten into soaping and making my own lotions and potions, so I would like to make my own wipes solution.  Anyone have any recipes or suggestions?  I haven't been able to find any.
Example here.  Talk about glycerin base with witch hazel and tea tree... but I really need a recipe.
http://www.momkidsbiz.com/babuwiso.html


----------



## Harlow (Aug 29, 2011)

These are normaly made from a glycerin soap base, which means you apply soap to your babies most delicate skin & then DON'T wash it off. That does not sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm with Harlow.  I see them on Etsy all the time.  And yes, they're cute and all...but not something I would use.   

With that said if you used them and liked them before then go for it.  They are simply melt and pour soap cut up into cubes, scented.  Some people add shea butter (which I wouldn't as it can be an allergent).  I also don't think I would use fragrance on a baby's bum.

You might look into making an aloe liquid wash.  Something with witch hazel and aloe? Maybe...  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## carebear (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't recommend any unpreserved wet stuff being kept around for more than a day.  Dilute soap solutions will indeed support the growth of bacteria and mold - so I'd suggest that you just pass on the stuff.

How about a damp washcloth that you just toss in the laundry after use?  You don't need soap on a baby's bottom.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 30, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I don't recommend any unpreserved wet stuff being kept around for more than a day.  Dilute soap solutions will indeed support the growth of bacteria and mold - so I'd suggest that you just pass on the stuff.
> 
> How about a damp washcloth that you just toss in the laundry after use?  You don't need soap on a baby's bottom.


I agree. I would not take the chance on baby's delicate skin.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess I considered them a single use sort of thing.  No storage.  But reading alot of the listings on Etsy... 

Most say store in an airtight container or use within 48 hours.  Another seller says this plus "Solution will usually last longer than 48 hours, depending on climate and humidity levels."  Eek.

No way.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## KylieO (Aug 31, 2011)

i use cloth nappies (diapers) and wipes.  each morning i quarter fill my container with water, sometimes i add a squirt of sorbolene but mostly it's just plain water.  i then add my wipes and push them down so they soak up the water.  this way i have wet wipes on hand all day.  
and i start again fresh every morning.  

but most importantly, CONGRATS


----------

